# Grootspoor/LGB V200 Oceanblue (special edition)



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

http://grootspoor.com/catalog/document/Flyer_V200_Eng.pdf
http://grootspoor.com/catalog/document/Flyer_V200_Eng.pdf
If you are looking for something special check this out: Pre-Order: LGB V200 with matching passenger cars

It's a special re-paint version made by the Dutch trainshop Grootspoor.com 


Link to some reference pictures: V200 on Drehscheibenforum.de

For me, it's too big, too modern and waaaaay too expensive but I know some others here might be interested!!

Paul


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ongelooflijk!!!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

WOW Garrett! Your Dutch is better than my English! ;-)


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

yes i see 850 for one engine and car and 2400 for 3 cars and one engine-by my math 
ones better off ordering three of the single car sets -and having two spare locos ''for free''


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

They are really nice looking , would like to see videos of them after someone gets them on their layout running .


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.drehscheibe-foren.de/foren/read.php?17,4563091 

Just need a blue E 19 now..... Or maybe Piko or LGB will give us the classic 103 in red/creme? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bybXjJQmeA&feature=related 

A Merc W116 and DB 103 both going fast in their natural habitat....a video from the good old days!!!!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video--that DB103 has a lot of character--you can bet Dr. Wilfer has it on the drawing board already. 
I assume you've seen the upcoming Piko crocodile and long coaches on their website? 

Keith


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 14 Jan 2011 04:35 PM 
Great video--that DB103 has a lot of character--you can bet Dr. Wilfer has it on the drawing board already. 
I assume you've seen the upcoming Piko crocodile and long coaches on their website? 

Keith 

Yes. Fortunately/unfortunately, I do not model standard gauge.....but I do like _Silberfischen_


----------

